# Omega Geneve History



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi all,

First post so apologies if it's a boring question! I recently inherited a very smart Omega Geneve and wondered about its history. It was given to my grandfather by one of the bosses of Harrods in honour of his 35 years service working in security there. It was on a very worn and tired black leather strap which I've had swapped out for a nice new brown one (managed to get the original links moved across which was a nice touch).

A few Google searches suggest there were a couple of models of the Geneve, mine likely being a later one. I just wondered if any of you kind people recognised it and knew a rough year, movement, and any other interesting facts or recommendations.

I have tried to attach a photograph, but likely c*cked it up.

In other news I tried on an Omega Seamaster 300 (previous model), and a PO today.....anyone want to buy a kidney?!

Many thanks

Dan (newbie watch enthusiast)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It is a lovely example and in great condition and looks solids gold. You will find the gold hallmark inside the inner back-case. I am unsure from the picture if it is a monocoque case ie a top loader? Which will make things more difficult. There will be a serial number on the movement that will accurately date the watch..

Cheers Martin


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

What Martin says.

I'd say late 1960s, because they stopped putting the applied logo on the dial of most Omega's around 1969. I'm going to clean my anorak now!


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Amazing. Thanks for the info guys. I suppose the best plan is to get it opened up by a watchmaker for a look!!

All the best.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Dan86 said:


> Amazing. Thanks for the info guys. I suppose the best plan is to get it opened up by a watchmaker for a look!!
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


 Just a bit of advise , I wouldn't take it to any old watchmaker , as these front loaders have a split stem and you need to rotate a ring inside once the bezel is removed to reveal two lugs that enable the movement to then come out . From the state of the retaining ring in some i've come across in the past i'd suggest not everyone knows this , just a word of warning ,as the watch is a beauty


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

Great advice Andy. Thanks for that. Is it best to send to Omega themselves or are they overpriced? If not I'll do some research and see if I can locate a decent watchmaker near me.

Many thanks

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Dan86 said:


> Great advice Andy. Thanks for that. Is it best to send to Omega themselves or are they overpriced? If not I'll do some research and see if I can locate a decent watchmaker near me.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


 You're welcome ,you wouldn't need to send it to Omega , just find someone reputable , @simon2 on this forum comes highly recommended by those that've used him


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

That's a lovely watch. Obviously you'll be keeping hold because of the family tie, but definitely worth spending some cash having it serviced.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

There,if you need me. Just shout.


----------



## ZeroAlpha (Feb 16, 2019)

ry ry said:


> That's a lovely watch. Obviously you'll be keeping hold because of the family tie, but definitely worth spending some cash having it serviced.


Thanks very much. It had been sitting in my cousin's safe for about 15 years, he knew I liked watches and asked if I'd like it. Got a new strap for it but will definitely get a pro to open it up and have a look. Would be nice to make sure it's in tip top shape, but also nice to find out more about the movement and age of the piece.

Thanks for the comment









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



simon2 said:


> There,if you need me. Just shout.


Thanks Simon, do you have an email or something I can message you? Apologies only joined the forum yesterday!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

All my contact details are on my website.


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

That looks really nice Harrods connections cool. Sweet!


----------

